# Script

## linuxino

Potete consigliarmi su dove trovare materiale utile che mi insegni qualche cosa sugli script?

Grazie

----------

## m.mascherpa

domanda un po' generica...  :Smile: 

CHE script?

immaginando che tu ti riferisca agli script di avvio di Gentoo,

posso consigliarti di leggere il manuale della bash, la shell più

famosa di Linux, e magari dare un'occhiata alla sintassi Python

che viene utilizzato ampiamente in emerge.

----------

## linuxino

 *mush wrote:*   

> domanda un po' generica... 
> 
> CHE script?

 

In realta' il mio intento era proprio quello di essere generico!!  :Embarassed: 

A me infatti serve  sapere che cosa e' un script (non solo in modo generale come lo conosco adesso!!),come si fa uno script che esegue anche operazioni 

molto semplici, quindi volevo solo qualche link a siti o forum che affrontino questo argomento!!

Spero di essere stato un po piu' chiaro   :Wink: 

Bye

----------

## m.mascherpa

beh, una mano te la posso dare io...

uno script si differenzia da un eseguibile normale nel momento

in cui non è eseguito direttamente dal processore, bensì viene

interpretato.

In altre parole, quanto tu esegui un programma qualsiasi, come tutti

quelli che risiedono in /bin per esempio, grosso modo quello che accade

è che il contenuto del file viene caricato in memoria e viene eseguito

dal processore. Per uno script invece questo NON è vero: esso viene

"letto" ed esguito da un programma apposito, che può essere

l'interprete perl, python, php eccetera a seconda del linguaggio

che si utilizza.

Non conosco documentazione specifica sullo script in generale, ma sono

sicuro che se leggi qualche guida specifica di perl o php viene

spiegato tutto chiaramente  :Smile: 

se hai ancora bisogno chiedi!  :Wink: 

----------

## teknux

ti consiglio di scaricarti Appunti di Informatica Libera (il link preciso non ce l'ho ma è mirrorato da molti siti web/ftp, anche ibiblio). lì troverai parecchi esempi di scripting in bash, perl, tcl (mi pare anche questo) e gawk. purtroppo non il python (usato molto in gentoo), per quest'ultimo devi vedere su python.it e python.org, c'è tanta documentazione  :Smile: 

saluti

----------

## leon_73

[quote="linuxino"]

In realta' il mio intento era proprio quello di essere generico!! :oops: 

A me infatti serve  sapere che cosa e' un script (non solo in modo generale come lo conosco adesso!!),come si fa uno script che esegue anche operazioni 

molto semplici, quindi volevo solo qualche link a siti o forum che affrontino questo argomento!!

Spero di essere stato un po piu' chiaro  :wink: 

Bye[/quote]

Penso che al sito tldp.org troverai "the advanced bash guide" o qualcosa di simile (non mi ricordo esattamente il titolo  :roll: ) 

Per iniziare penso che sia piu' che sufficente...

Se no anche google ti potra' aiutare ;-)

----------

## cerri

Uno script e' quello che dice la parola: un insieme di parole  :Smile: 

In realta', uno script e' un insieme di comandi passati a un interprete, interprete che viene stabilito nella prima riga nella forma

```
#!/INTERPRETE
```

Ad esempio:

```
#!/bin/bash

echo ciao ciao

```

l'interprete sara' la shell e il comando da eseguire echo ciao ciao.

CMQ ti consiglio vivamente Appunti di informatica libera, come ha fatto qualcun altro, perche' e' veramente una bibbia.

Enjoy  :Wink: 

----------

